# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  I need Excel to make "1" into "001"

## Cervantes

I'm making a ranking list in excel and now i want all numbers to be alligned when I copy them to a forum. In order to do that I need excel to make every number 3 figures, so for instance 1 becomes 001 and 85 becomes 085. There must be a way to  do this automatically in excel, but how? Does anyone know? 

Thanks in advance,

Cervantes

----------


## Anne Troy

Format-->Cells, Number tab, Choose Customer and type 000 into the short box
at the right.
************
Anne Troy
www.OfficeArticles.com

"Cervantes" <Cervantes.1y6uay_1131470101.4123@excelforum-nospam.com> wrote
in message news:Cervantes.1y6uay_1131470101.4123@excelforum-nospam.com...
>
> I'm making a ranking list in excel and now i want all numbers to be
> alligned when I copy them to a forum. In order to do that I need excel
> to make every number 3 figures, so for instance 1 becomes 001 and 85
> becomes 085. There must be a way to  do this automatically in excel,
> but how? Does anyone know?
>
> Thanks in advance,
>
> Cervantes
>
>
> --
> Cervantes
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Cervantes's Profile:
> http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=26323
> View this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=483188
>

----------


## Johnny Naperville

Format(<cell>,"000") will also work.

"Cervantes" wrote:

>
> I'm making a ranking list in excel and now i want all numbers to be
> alligned when I copy them to a forum. In order to do that I need excel
> to make every number 3 figures, so for instance 1 becomes 001 and 85
> becomes 085. There must be a way to  do this automatically in excel,
> but how? Does anyone know?
>
> Thanks in advance,
>
> Cervantes
>
>
> --
> Cervantes
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Cervantes's Profile: http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=26323
> View this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=483188
>
>

----------


## Cervantes

Thanks to the both of you for the quick replies   :Smilie:

----------


## Dave Peterson

=text(a1,"000")

????

Johnny Naperville wrote:
>
> Format(<cell>,"000") will also work.
>
> "Cervantes" wrote:
>
> >
> > I'm making a ranking list in excel and now i want all numbers to be
> > alligned when I copy them to a forum. In order to do that I need excel
> > to make every number 3 figures, so for instance 1 becomes 001 and 85
> > becomes 085. There must be a way to  do this automatically in excel,
> > but how? Does anyone know?
> >
> > Thanks in advance,
> >
> > Cervantes
> >
> >
> > --
> > Cervantes
> > ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > Cervantes's Profile: http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=26323
> > View this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=483188
> >
> >

--

Dave Peterson

----------


## Terry

I just change cell format to text it works, however when I sort them latter,
numerical data and text data they sory separately.

Will the way you guys provide can deal the problem of latter sorting?

----------


## Anne Troy

Yep. The value is the sort order, not the display.
************
Anne Troy
www.OfficeArticles.com

"Terry" <Terry@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:944CBA30-F082-4D56-AEBA-357E5122AD72@microsoft.com...
>I just change cell format to text it works, however when I sort them
>latter,
> numerical data and text data they sory separately.
>
> Will the way you guys provide can deal the problem of latter sorting?
>
>
>

----------


## Aamir Sohail

Go to Excel Home
Click on Number
Click on Custom
Click 0.00
Edit it to 000
Then go to your Excel work sheet cell
type 1, automatically it will come as 001
copy that cell to below in all cells. save it
now delete all copied cells
now start putting 2, 3, 4 ......
it will come automatically as 001, 002, 003 .... :Smilie:

----------

